# Firewood Epiphany!!!! The Hookaroon



## JBIV

I'm 6'3, the 30" length seemed just fine. But that's the only length they had at my Stihl shop. Wouldn't mind trying a 36" hookaroon.


----------



## JAA

I use this set of pulp hooks as much or more then a hookaroon, But that all depends on the size wood, I'm working with. http://www.baileysonline.com/Forestry-Woodcutting/Log-Handling-Tools/Pulp-Hooks/Pulp-Hook.axd


----------



## Outdoor2daCore

I can certainly see it saving your back but don't see how it could possibly save time. To grab hook, swing and hook wood, replace and set wood, then set down hook and finally grab maul. That's several steps more than simply bending over and grabbing wood, setting on block, and grabbing maul. When I'm splitting I work fast to get it done quick and that tool would slow me down. I do feel it in my back though when I am done, but a little soreness never hurt anyone.


----------



## Petronius

Outdoor2daCore said:


> I can certainly see it saving your back but don't see how it could possibly save time. To grab hook, swing and hook wood, replace and set wood, then set down hook and finally grab maul. That's several steps more than simply bending over and grabbing wood, setting on block, and grabbing maul. When I'm splitting I work fast to get it done quick and that tool would slow me down. *I do feel it in my back though when I am done, but a little soreness never hurt anyone.*


*I do feel it in my back though when I am done, but a little soreness never hurt anyone.*

You wouldn't say that if you have a bad back.


----------



## big show

Maybe it's why he doesn't have a bad back.


----------



## Magnet

We have one of these at the cabin fire pit. 

http://fireclawinc.com/

Check out the video at the bottom of the page. They are made locally to me.


----------



## 2508speed

Magnet said:


> We have one of these at the cabin fire pit.
> 
> http://fireclawinc.com/
> 
> Check out the video at the bottom of the page. They are made locally to me.


$35.00 is a fair price.


----------



## Outdoor2daCore

petronius said:


> *I do feel it in my back though when I am done, but a little soreness never hurt anyone.*
> 
> You wouldn't say that if you have a bad back.


I don't have a great back its been used and abused, but like the other posted said, I think it's good to use and it keep the muscles in shape without too much abuse. I'm only 31 so I'm sure in time, I'll feel the same way and won't mind taking a few extra steps to save my back.


----------



## Petronius

Outdoor2daCore said:


> I don't have a great back its been used and abused, but like the other posted said, I think it's good to use and it keep the muscles in shape without too much abuse. I'm only 31 so I'm sure in time, I'll feel the same way and won't mind taking a few extra steps to save my back.


After high school, I did hard physical work. rough landscaping and foundry work. One day when I was 28, I injured my back. Stepping out of a car, I stepped into a chuck hole in the parking lot. The extra 8 inch drop jarred my back. I think I compressed some disks. It took about two weeks before I could stand straight and walk for more than a hour without pain. For years since then, I had to be careful I didn't strain my back. Heavy lifting or even turning the wrong way could tighten the muscles, start a spasm, or start shooting pains. Sometimes just sitting too long could do it. It took years before my back got better, now it doesn't bother me. But I know that bending over, twisting the wrong way or straighten up too fast could bring on the back pain. Easy does it and Motrin is my friend.

And one more thing. I don't fall into the idea that hard work is good for you. Anything that makes work or life easier is good.


----------



## limige

New to me! Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Martin Looker

Work smarter not harder, it took a few years for me to learn that.


----------



## eucman

JBIV said:


> I was researching cant hooks and log jacks to make my life easier cutting wood when I stumbled across hookaroons. After reading the reviews it sounded to good to be true and I had to go pay orange prices and pick one up.
> View attachment 243506
> 
> 
> Stop whatever your doing and go get a hookaroon/pickaroon. You could easily make one for next to nothing. I ran 3 tanks of gas through the splitter, and only bent over once and that was to pick up my hookaroon because I dropped it.
> 
> A slight swing to get it to bite, then choke down on the handle and you have a suit case handle for every round.
> View attachment 243507
> 
> 
> A slight tap for wrist sized pieces then load your off arm up with what you can carry, stab one more for the hook. Need to pull some brush out of the way or pull a log out to cut, HOOKAROON!!
> 
> You seasoned woodcutting veterans may be hearing something you already know. But I feel like I just discovered sliced bread. How has no one told me about this before?!!


Thanks for posting. I process quite a bit of firewood and am looking forward to trying it!


----------



## JBIV

eucman said:


> Thanks for posting. I process quite a bit of firewood and am looking forward to trying it!


 
You are welcome! If I can help one guy who does firewood it will make it all worth it. All I ask is when you see a woodcutter hunched over in pain with a sore back walking down the street you stop him and spread the good word on the hookaroon. For some reason our grandparents didn't pass on this helpful hint. Maybe they thought we were getting soft.


Now I am looking to complete the working smarter process.


----------



## 2508speed

JBIV said:


> You are welcome! If I can help one guy who does firewood it will make it all worth it. All I ask is when you see a woodcutter hunched over in pain with a sore back walking down the street you stop him and spread the good word on the hookaroon. For some reason our grandparents didn't pass on this helpful hint. Maybe they thought we were getting soft.
> 
> 
> Now I am looking to complete the working smarter process.


Now I got to run out and get me a pike pole.


----------



## Mags

I've used my 4' cant hook and 30" Hume style pickaroon from Peavey Mfg. in Maine for years, and they are very well made and excellent woodsman tools. Check them out and compare with other brands at www.peaveymfg.com


----------



## caseyj

I'm surprised that someone has not incorporated this feature into the maul. It would reduce the time of changing tools after each cut.


----------



## brushbuster

You guys should think about something like this. I am done cutting wood but I wish I would have thought about this years ago


----------



## Magnet

Might as well get one of these too.


----------



## JBIV

Deer season is over. Time to bump the hookaroon up to the top.


----------



## DoJigger

That looks like a good tool to have , I cut and split a lot of wood and sure looks like it would be useful. Think it would surely save on the back when always bending over to pick up logs to put on the splitter. 
Thanks for sharing....


----------



## SND

The pickeroon is indispensable in the woods. As a kid, I ran a forwarder, fell (trees) and worked in my Fathers sawmill. I never went anywhere with a chainsaw without also having a pick. The picks we used had a small blade on the back like those at ebels but were a tad smaller in general.

Stihl is great product and I’d recommend it to anyone but check out the LogOX https://www.thelogox.com/products/logox-complete-set before buying anything for firewood, including the stihl hookeroon. Haven’t used the ox personally and I really like simple but thing looks like it has promise for light use ...


----------



## Ford 800

As a youngster, my brother and I would would use the pick to pull cedar posts out of the swamp that my dad had cut. Many a times the pick would glance off the end of the post when driving it and just miss the users shin. Most likely due to our inexperience. Our pick was used by my grandpa and passed down to my dad. Slick lightweight tool.


----------



## Martin Looker

Wouldn't want to see what would happen if you buried that thing in your shin. I have come close more than once.


----------



## Nostromo

Council tool makes a nice traditional one.








You wouldn't want to show up in the forest with the Stihl version. :tsk:


----------



## JBIV

More pics for those sitting on the hookaroon fence, or for the doubters out there. 














































All wood loaded into the trailer or truck, and taken to the splitter ( ran through three tanks of gas), without bending over once. Most wood carried by one hand. The really big pieces I used the hookaroon to drag them where I wanted.


----------



## brushbuster

Im going to pick one up when I start building my log home. I can see an advantage to one for sure


----------



## newaygogeorge

SND said:


> The pickeroon is indispensable in the woods. As a kid, I ran a forwarder, fell (trees) and worked in my Fathers sawmill. I never went anywhere with a chainsaw without also having a pick. The picks we used had a small blade on the back like those at ebels but were a tad smaller in general.
> 
> Stihl is great product and I’d recommend it to anyone but check out the LogOX https://www.thelogox.com/products/logox-complete-set before buying anything for firewood, including the stihl hookeroon. Haven’t used the ox personally and I really like simple but thing looks like it has promise for light use ...


now i like this tool, no sure how ridged the pick tool would be but only having to take out in the field one tool is intriguing. thanks for sharing. great thread!


----------



## SND

Glad to share this. I haven’t bought one myself yet but I’ll report on it if I do.


----------



## JBIV

Hookaroon bump to the top. If you don't have one yet get one.


----------



## deernutz

Not to hijack the thread but seems like a good place to post something that revolutionized the way I split. This is for the hand splitters out there. Started splitting rounds inside 3 old tires stacked on each other. All my wood is cut to 20” length so one large round goes in the bottom and stays there. Another round goes on top for splitting. No more chasing splits and bending to pick up. I split the large rounds in half with a maul and then knock splits with a Fiskars X27. Very quick and all the splits stay in the tires and then carried over to get stacked. One of those “why didnt I think of that”.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JBIV

deernutz said:


> Not to hijack the thread but seems like a good place to post something that revolutionized the way I split. This is for the hand splitters out there. Started splitting rounds inside 3 old tires stacked on each other. All my wood is cut to 20” length so one large round goes in the bottom and stays there. Another round goes on top for splitting. No more chasing splits and bending to pick up. I split the large rounds in half with a maul and then knock splits with a Fiskars X27. Very quick and all the splits stay in the tires and then carried over to get stacked. One of those “why didnt I think of that”.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Now just use a hookaroon to load the round in the tire.


----------



## deernutz

JBIV said:


> Now just use a hookaroon to load the round in the tire.


Exactly!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBlueLogOX

SND said:


> The pickeroon is indispensable in the woods. As a kid, I ran a forwarder, fell (trees) and worked in my Fathers sawmill. I never went anywhere with a chainsaw without also having a pick. The picks we used had a small blade on the back like those at ebels but were a tad smaller in general.
> 
> Stihl is great product and I’d recommend it to anyone but check out the LogOX https://www.thelogox.com/products/logox-complete-set before buying anything for firewood, including the stihl hookeroon. Haven’t used the ox personally and I really like simple but thing looks like it has promise for light use ...


Hi SND,
Thanks for mentioning the LogOX, it's handy for everything from professional tree work and storm clean up to homeowner use. We initially invented our LogOX 3-in-1 Forestry MultiTool in Vermont to grab log rounds/splits off the ground. We needed a tool to help us yard them out of the woods and/or feed a log splitter, without the painful back strain of repeatedly bending over, but also without swinging around a sharp pulp hook or pickaroon. Both of those tools are fairly inefficient and if swung awkwardly can quickly become hazardous, as I've seen some folks on this thread mention. Similarly, most typical log tongs still require you to bend over quite a ways and their grip tops out at a 12" diameter. So we invented and patented the LogOX Hauler, a simple mechanical tool that is both a 21" short cant hook and a unique log hauler. It firmly grips and lifts any size log round that you can, or can be used to drag larger rounds and consolidate treetop brush. We then added a cant handle extension and timberjack attachment to convert it into a 38" cant hook or timberjack, for keeping your chain out of the dirt while bucking log rounds with a chainsaw. Unlike any similar tool on the market, all three tools disassemble and fit inside a custom 28" long portable carrying case, which we also sell. This quick video shows how they all work together as a system.





Pickaroons have their place on the woodlot, they're great for pulling log rounds out of a truck bed or freeing jammed logs in a wood processor. So what we did was create a custom machined steel "PickOX" pickaroon attachment for the LogOX, with a replaceable hardened steel "keyhole tip" design spike for superior bite and hold on the wood, which is small enough to fit in your pocket. It fits into the end of the cant handle extension, using the same clevis pin that attaches it to the Hauler as you can see in the video. This turns the LogOX into a 4-in-1 tool and replaces all of those log handled tools you used to have to lug out into the woods.

The LogOX is proudly Made in USA from hollow frame steel, weighs only 12.0 lbs fully assembled, and has a lifetime warranty with a 30-day money back 100% satisfaction guarantee. You can learn more about it at our website www.thelogox.com and I'd be happy to answer anyone's questions about it on this thread.


----------



## brushbuster

BigBlueLogOX said:


> Hi SND,
> Thanks for mentioning the LogOX, it's handy for everything from professional tree work and storm clean up to homeowner use. We initially invented our LogOX 3-in-1 Forestry MultiTool in Vermont to grab log rounds/splits off the ground. We needed a tool to help us yard them out of the woods and/or feed a log splitter, without the painful back strain of repeatedly bending over, but also without swinging around a sharp pulp hook or pickaroon. Both of those tools are fairly inefficient and if swung awkwardly can quickly become hazardous, as I've seen some folks on this thread mention. Similarly, most typical log tongs still require you to bend over quite a ways and their grip tops out at a 12" diameter. So we invented and patented the LogOX Hauler, a simple mechanical tool that is both a 21" short cant hook and a unique log hauler. It firmly grips and lifts any size log round that you can, or can be used to drag larger rounds and consolidate treetop brush. We then added a cant handle extension and timberjack attachment to convert it into a 38" cant hook or timberjack, for keeping your chain out of the dirt while bucking log rounds with a chainsaw. Unlike any similar tool on the market, all three tools disassemble and fit inside a custom 28" long portable carrying case, which we also sell. This quick video shows how they all work together as a system.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pickaroons have their place on the woodlot, they're great for pulling log rounds out of a truck bed or freeing jammed logs in a wood processor. So what we did was create a custom machined steel "PickOX" pickaroon attachment for the LogOX, with a replaceable hardened steel "keyhole tip" design spike for superior bite and hold on the wood, which is small enough to fit in your pocket. It fits into the end of the cant handle extension, using the same clevis pin that attaches it to the Hauler as you can see in the video. This turns the LogOX into a 4-in-1 tool and replaces all of those log handled tools you used to have to lug out into the woods.
> 
> The LogOX is proudly Made in USA from hollow frame steel, weighs only 12.0 lbs fully assembled, and has a lifetime warranty with a 30-day money back 100% satisfaction guarantee. You can learn more about it at our website www.thelogox.com and I'd be happy to answer anyone's questions about it on this thread.


I love my cant hook, your tool is a great improvement to it. I can me see having one of those.


----------



## newaygogeorge

JBIV said:


> Hookaroon bump to the top. If you don't have one yet get one.


Santa brought me one for Christmas, works as advertised love it.


----------



## multibeard

It looks like hookaroons are nothing new just improved.

I was going through a box of old hatchet and axe heads the other day. Low and behold their was a vintage hookaroon head in the bottom. It is not very long or sharp. The axe handle I have is not a proper fit so I will look for the right one and try it out.

I have had a cant hook for years. I do not cut wood with out it. Sadly I need to buy a lighter chainsaw as my 55 Rancher is too heavy for this old fart to work with any more.


----------



## SND

BigBlueLogOX said:


> Hi SND,
> Thanks for mentioning the LogOX, it's handy for everything from professional tree work and storm clean up to homeowner use. We initially invented our LogOX 3-in-1 Forestry MultiTool in Vermont to grab log rounds/splits off the ground. We needed a tool to help us yard them out of the woods and/or feed a log splitter, without the painful back strain of repeatedly bending over, but also without swinging around a sharp pulp hook or pickaroon. Both of those tools are fairly inefficient and if swung awkwardly can quickly become hazardous, as I've seen some folks on this thread mention. Similarly, most typical log tongs still require you to bend over quite a ways and their grip tops out at a 12" diameter. So we invented and patented the LogOX Hauler, a simple mechanical tool that is both a 21" short cant hook and a unique log hauler. It firmly grips and lifts any size log round that you can, or can be used to drag larger rounds and consolidate treetop brush. We then added a cant handle extension and timberjack attachment to convert it into a 38" cant hook or timberjack, for keeping your chain out of the dirt while bucking log rounds with a chainsaw. Unlike any similar tool on the market, all three tools disassemble and fit inside a custom 28" long portable carrying case, which we also sell. This quick video shows how they all work together as a system.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pickaroons have their place on the woodlot, they're great for pulling log rounds out of a truck bed or freeing jammed logs in a wood processor. So what we did was create a custom machined steel "PickOX" pickaroon attachment for the LogOX, with a replaceable hardened steel "keyhole tip" design spike for superior bite and hold on the wood, which is small enough to fit in your pocket. It fits into the end of the cant handle extension, using the same clevis pin that attaches it to the Hauler as you can see in the video. This turns the LogOX into a 4-in-1 tool and replaces all of those log handled tools you used to have to lug out into the woods.
> 
> The LogOX is proudly Made in USA from hollow frame steel, weighs only 12.0 lbs fully assembled, and has a lifetime warranty with a 30-day money back 100% satisfaction guarantee. You can learn more about it at our website www.thelogox.com and I'd be happy to answer anyone's questions about it on this thread.


Austin,

Thanks for the backstory and congrats on the product. No way I can be without one now. Just placed an order for the 3-1.

Regards,

Scott


----------



## Chromedoggy

Has anyone picked up bucked oak with a hookaroon? doesn't seem to work for me. Love it for moving logs around.
Ordered a 3-1


----------



## BigBlueLogOX

SND said:


> Austin,
> 
> Thanks for the backstory and congrats on the product. No way I can be without one now. Just placed an order for the 3-1.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Scott


That's great Scott, thanks! I'd love to hear how the LogOX works for you after you've had a chance to try it out. 

We created this video to demonstrate the best techniques we've found for using it, I'd definitely recommend checking it out.





-Austin


----------



## BigBlueLogOX

Chromedoggy said:


> Has anyone picked up bucked oak with a hookaroon? doesn't seem to work for me. Love it for moving logs around.
> Ordered a 3-1


Hookaroons work well for picking up smaller log rounds, in fact sometimes when we're yarding out smaller stuff we'll put the PickOX onto the handle extension, use the LogOX hauler to grab a log with one arm, and grab another one with the PickOX. But when it comes to dragging and loading larger hardwood logs up onto a splitter, I think you'll definitely notice and appreciate the difference with your new LogOX.


----------



## Luv2hunteup

Martin Looker said:


> I know this is an old post but wood cutting season isn't that far away. I found a good site to buy a hookeroon/pickeroon.
> go to peavey manufacturing co and look for pickeroons.
> they make a bunch of good looking ones.



You mean you can’t buy them at the local grocery store like we can in Rudyard?


----------



## Martin Looker

Nope


----------

